# Wyndham Hawaiian Properties and Worldmark



## GregT (Oct 7, 2009)

I own both Worldmark and Wyndham, but my ownership is definitely slanted towards Worldmark, my first timeshare (25,000 credits versus 112,000 points EOY).

I bought the Wyndham package specifically to be able to get to St. Thomas (and I'm going in Feb!!!) but I've become impressed with the Wyndham Hawaiian properties which appear superior to the Worldmark properties.

I've found that occassionally, Wyndham properties (Kona Hawaiian, Waikiki, and Bali Hai) are available in the Worldmark system -- it's pretty infrequent, but it's happened enough times where I see a week "deposited" into Worldmark.

Most recently there were 2-4 units available at both Kona Hawaiian and at Bali Hai for one week in July 2010.  

Does anyone know the commitment is between the two on sharing units (this is not a Travelshare question -- I'm not Travelshare, and I know Wyndham owns both.)  

I am intrigued that some of the Wyndham units are deposited, and not sure if this is a contractual requirement or just random deposits?

Any advice would be appreciated.  

I'm also posting this into wmowners.com.  Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 7, 2009)

Wyndham & Worldmark share some inventory at several of their resorts. How much they share between these resorts I don't think anyone knows.

I was under the impression that it is different from resort to resort *but my feeling was they didn't share alot of units. *


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 7, 2009)

GregT said:


> I am intrigued that some of the Wyndham units are deposited, and not sure if this is a contractual requirement or just random deposits?



Contractual.  I think I once read they sign at sometimes at March - April for the next 12 month which properties and how many units each one to exchange.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ausman (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a chart around somewhere (perhaps the worldmark owners forum) that lists the resorts and the numer of units involved.

From memory, it is usually only two units at each resort with a couple of three units somewhere. Resorts are as expected, UDI resorts on the WYN/FF side and not at any shared locations.

Timing of deposits into inventory can vary and inventory needs to be checked often.


----------



## ausman (Oct 8, 2009)

I located the spreadsheet that Mike Hatty had posted and that he obtained from Peggy Fry at Worldmark in Jan 08. I haven't seen a more recent edition.

Cut and pasted below, it doesn't paste well but the information is there.:

Wyndham Resort Name	Units	City	State	Country
Fairfield Flagstaff	2	Flagstaff	AZ	USA
Fairfield Sedona	2	Sedona	AZ	USA
Fairfield Pagosa	4	Pagosa Springs	CO	USA
Fairfield Destin at Majestic Sun	2	Destin	FL	USA
The Fairways of Palm-Aire by Fairfield	2	Pompano Beach	FL	USA
Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach Walk	4	Honolulu	HI	USA
Fairfield Atlantic City Skyline Tower	2	Atlantic City	NJ	USA
Fairfield Myrtle Beach at Ocean Boulevard	2	North Myrtle Beach	SC	USA
Fairfield Nashville	2	Nashville	TN	USA
Fairfield Smoky Mountains	2	Sevierville	TN	USA
Wyndham Riverside Suites	3	San Antonio	TX	USA
Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate	2	Williamsburg	VA	USA
Fairfield Wisconsin Dells at Tamarack	2	Wisconsin Dells	WI	USA
Total # of Units Available to WorldMark owners	31			



WorldMark Resort Name	Units	City	State	Country
WorldMark Canmore-Banff	2	Canmore	ALB	Canada
WorldMark Rancho Vistoso	2	Oro Valley	AZ	USA
WorldMark The Canadian	1	Vancouver	BC	Canada
WorldMark Cascade Lodge	2	Whistler	BC	Canada
WorldMark Coral Baja	2	San Jose del Cabo	BCS	Mexico
WorldMark Bass Lake	3	Bass Lake	CA	USA
WorldMark Oceanside Harbor	2	Oceanside	CA	USA
WorldMark Windsor	2	Windsor	CA	USA
WorldMark Steamboat Springs	2	Steamboat Springs	CO	USA
WorldMark Kihei	2	Kihei, Maui	HI	USA
WorldMark Galena	6	Galena	IL	USA
WorldMark Lake of the Ozarks	1	Osage Beach	MO	USA
WorldMark Seaside	2	Seaside	OR	USA
WorldMark Fiji	2	Nadi, Denarau Island		Fiji
Total # of Units Available to Wyndham Owners	31


----------



## GregT (Oct 8, 2009)

That's an interesting list -- thanks very much!  Based on this -- it looks like the 2009 list includes the 3 Hawaii properties for WYN, Kona Hawaiian, Waikiki and Bali Hai.

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 9, 2009)

The 2009 - 2010 list is here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=212592#212592


----------



## LLW (Oct 12, 2009)

hudshut said:


> The 2009 - 2010 list is here:
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=212592#212592




Yay, WMOwners.com!


----------

